# Red Nose/Blue Nose?



## ChocoPit (Jun 30, 2009)

Why are some Pitbulls devided up between Red Nose Pits and Blue Nose Pits?

Is it because of the colors of their noses? Or the colors of there Fur?

Or is it something else?

Just discussed this over with a friend of mine and we are a little stuck lol

Thanks


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They really shouldn't be. Its only color. However many people think they are different breeds or type of pitbull and they are not. Nothing but fur and nose color.


----------



## ChocoPit (Jun 30, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> They really shouldn't be. Its only color. However many people think they are different breeds or type of pitbull and they are not. Nothing but fur and nose color.


Oh I know there really is no difference between the two. Im just curious why are some Pits called Blue and some Red. I always thought it was because of the color of their nose's. But I was recently told that its actually because of the color of their Fur.

So I have that doubt.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

There are many colors in the APBT

If the person says a color and the word nose it should simply be referring to the nose color

On another note,
OLD Family Red Nose dogs are different than just having a dog with a red nose because then you are talking bloodlines not just nose color.

If they say just a color it is most likely them referring to the coat color.

For example a dog with a blue nose does not have to be blue; they might be blue brindle, blue pied, blue fawn. 
So it depends on the context the person says things in...

though I've seen some say ridiculous things like they have a half blue half red nose LOL referring to the pup having parents with different color noses. When in actuality you must look at the individual dog's nose to just knwo the color as it may not look like either parents but it certainly isn't 1/2 and 1/2.

Honestly it is usually those who don't have a lot of knowledge about the breed who refer to their dogs that way unless someone asked them what color their dog was or they wasn't to show off a specific color in a picture thread.

One of my pet peeves is when people one on and post and intro with things like... "Here is my Blue nose"....UUUUGH

I feel some that don't know any better thing certain colors are better than others when that is not true.

I hope that clarifies it.

To learn more about the many accepted colors of the APBT go to the thread I posted where it shows the color charts.

Also there are a ton of other posts asking pretty much the same question you did , if you do a quick search of the forum you can read up some more on it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

here is the link to the coat color charts:
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-articles/6740-coat-color-charts.html


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Technically, if you call a dog a blue nose its talking ABOUT the NOSE. Same for Rednose or black nose. If they say something about Blue/red nose and are talking about coat color they are doing it WRONG!!!! They are confused!!!


----------



## Mr.Madjik (Oct 25, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> There are many colors in the APBT
> 
> If the person says a color and the word nose it should simply be referring to the nose color
> 
> ...


:goodpost: :clap:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Pit Bull Blog What breed of pit&#8230;?


----------

